# Clear-Com Audio Adapter



## AlexDavila (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey, I'm working on a production of Spelling Bee right now and I'm having trouble finding the right adapter. Our SM is calling from a Clear-Com 4-channel main station and we're only using three of the channels currently. I would like to dedicate the last channel as an emergency page to the musical director on her Aviom panel, so I need the audio from this Clear-Com channel to feed into my console. I vaguely remember a simple XLR pass-thru that stripped the power from the line and outputs only the line-level audio. I think I've found a couple schematics that will accomplish this, but I'd rather buy the unit for peace-of-mind. Anyone know if this actually exists and where I could find it?

Thanks.


----------



## epimetheus (Jan 26, 2018)

I've used the TR-50 IFB receiver from Clearcom for this before. Not a balanced output, but works ok if the unbalanced audio run is short.

http://www.clearcom.com/product/partyline/program-interrupt/tr-50/descriptions


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 26, 2018)

You'll need to feed Channel D something from a Mains Station just so it doesn't squeal. I've never used an actual Clearcom Channel to feed VOG, but because it'll be pulling power from the other 3 channels unless it's fed something, my instinct is that it'll squeal unless it's actively being fed from somewhere else. That being said, if you have something like an SB-704, feed channel D at your SM something disconnected from the Switchboard, and then pull that loop of intercom to a Masque Sound I-Com R which will have the ability to strip power, will balance your signal and feed it to your console.

Most Clearcom 4-channel Remote stations have an Announce Out built right in. You'd just Terminate Channel D so it doesn't squeal when hit, then just tap the Announce Out to talk directly to the console and then loop the Announce Out directly to your console, this way you can route all of your VOG mics to a single VOG bus right to the Avioms (i.e. MD Talkback, SM Talkback, FOH Sound TB).


----------



## AlexDavila (Jan 26, 2018)

It is a main station, and we use the Stage Announce function to page our backstage. Regardless, the I-Com R is exactly what I’m looking for! Thanks.


----------



## firewater88 (Feb 1, 2018)

I made one of these to pull com line and into a computer for a Google Hangout. It turns a wet com line to a line level output. This should work for what you need.


----------



## SetMonkey13 (Feb 10, 2018)

firewater88 said:


> I made one of these to pull com line and into a computer for a Google Hangout. It turns a wet com line to a line level output. This should work for what you need.



Suggestions on equivalent transformers?


----------



## firewater88 (Feb 10, 2018)

I did a reverse look up on the radio shack one. I bought it from mcmelectronics.com, but they have been mwrged with Newark.com recently and I have a hard time finding stuff. I remember it was super small and the box I put it in was way to big, but it all works.
I'll see if I can open one up and snap a pic of the transformer when I'm back at the theatre.


----------



## FMEng (Feb 10, 2018)

It isn't critical. Any 1:1 audio transformer would do, such as a Neutrik NTE1.

https://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nte1-1-1-audio-adapter-transformer-for-nmxxx-modules--092-2247


----------



## cekren (Feb 11, 2018)

Would something like this work?

http://avlifesavers.com/ccint.htm


----------



## firewater88 (Feb 12, 2018)

cekren said:


> Would something like this work?
> 
> http://avlifesavers.com/ccint.htm



That was one I saw, but it was rather expensive. I built mine for around $15-20 and I got to build it (that's half the fun)


----------

